# Wie man sich den Arm bricht?



## Markujordo (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt denken bestimmt alle der is verrückt, doch ich will mir den Arm nicht brechen. Ich hab ein eigentlich seltsames Projekt. Ich mache ein kleines Heftchen indem steht, wie man sich vor was etwas drücken kann. Ob Krankheit vortäuschen zu diesem und das. Hab da nur mal aus Spass im Internet mal umgeguckt und es gibt sehr viele Möglichkeiten, und ich dachte, ich mach doch mal nen Heftchen und geb es meinen Kollegen damit wir was zum lachen und zum ausprobieren haben.

Nun habe ich die meisten Krankheiten usw die man vortäuschen kann drinn, nun soll es einbisschen "brutaler" werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun soll reinkommen, wie man sich was bricht, für die ganz Irren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am besten wäre wenn ich es in Abschnitte machen würde, also erst Arm dann Finger oder so. Nun brauche ich Hilfe von euch, weil ich echt kein Plan davon habe, wie man sich was brechen kann. Es sollte aber wahr sein und nicht etwas erfundenes war am Ende nur Schmerzen bringen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, liebe Grüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (19. Februar 2009)

_Finger brechen? Hammer -> Finger

Arm brechen? Baseballschläger -> Arm




Du erwartest doch nicht wirklich ernste Antworten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Davatar (19. Februar 2009)

o_O Naja Verrückte unterstütze ich eigentlich nicht. Du kannst Dir locker nen Gips machen ohne Dir dabei was brechen zu müssen, das kauft man Dir auch so ab.
Aber ich kann Dir sagen was nicht funktioniert: Wenn Du ein normales Auto über Deinen Fuss fahren lässt tuts zwar nen Moment lang weh, aber brechen tust Du Dir dabei nichts.
So jetzt hab ich was Positives geschrieben und was das zum Thema passt, man gehts mir jetzt gut =D


----------



## Markujordo (19. Februar 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Finger brechen? Hammer -> Finger
> 
> Arm brechen? Baseballschläger -> Arm
> 
> ...



Wenn ich ehrlich bin... Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber man kann es ja versuchen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Februar 2009)

du erwartest nicht wirklich, dass dieser thread offen bleibt oder?
am ende macht jmd, was hier beschrieben wird und dann passiert das : [...pfui]
(unwahrscheinlich, aber man kann nie wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## mastergamer (19. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß, wie man sich am einfachsten den Finger brechen kann. Man schlägt mit voller Wucht gegen die Wand. Es wird wahrscheinlich nicht der Finger kaputt, aber der Fingerknöchel. Oder jemand wirft dir einen Ball, am Besten einen Basketball oder sonsteinen, gegen deine Fingerkuppen (Finger müssen gestreckt sein!)

Viel Spaß beim brechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markujordo (19. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> du erwartest nicht wirklich, dass dieser thread offen bleibt oder?
> am ende macht jmd, was hier beschrieben wird und dann passiert das : [... pfui]
> 
> (unwahrscheinlich, aber man kann nie wissen
> ...



Zum Video sag ich nur WTF!


----------



## Markujordo (19. Februar 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Ich weiß, wie man sich am einfachsten den Finger brechen kann. Man schlägt mit voller Wucht gegen die Wand. Es wird wahrscheinlich nicht der Finger kaputt, aber der Fingerknöchel. Oder jemand wirft dir einen Ball, am Besten einen Basketball oder sonsteinen, gegen deine Fingerkuppen (Finger müssen gestreckt sein!)
> 
> Viel Spaß beim brechen
> 
> ...



Klingt schmerzhaft^^ Nehm ich mal so auf^^


----------



## Tyalra (19. Februar 2009)

lol ey.. habt ihr nix bessere zu tun ?
aber zur frage von dir :
finger brechen geht mit nem Ringschlüssel aus Papas werkzeugkoffer ^^ finger rein und drehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2009)

Wenn sich echt jemand was brechen will ( bzw allgemein irgend wie sich verletzt) weil er sich vor was drücken will... dann muss dieser jemand ziemlich bekloppt sein o_O


----------



## chopi (19. Februar 2009)

This Thread is made of Win,mehr gibt es da nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Lillyan (19. Februar 2009)

Bitte hört endlich damit auf Threads zu erstellen, wie man sich selbst oder anderen am besten Schaden zufügt -.-


----------

